# prb yellow dog sur imac G5



## HoNNiX (18 Avril 2005)

je n'arrive pas a installer la yellow dog 4.0.1 sur mon imac G5, détail :

partition 1 : 20Go Free space
partition 2 : 20Go OS 9.2
partition 3 : 40Go OS X
partition 4 : 80Go Datas (format UNIX)

je boot sur le CD1 de yellow dog, sur l'ecran noir ecrit en blanc, j'appuie sur "return" , il continue le boot, l'ecran devient blanc ecris en noir et il s'arrete sur : "Release keys to continue !"

puis plus rien...

que faire ?


----------



## HoNNiX (22 Avril 2005)




----------



## HoNNiX (25 Avril 2005)

personne n'utilise la yellow dog ?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

Salut,


Bon je n'utilise pas YellowDog, mais j'ai trouvé la doc d'installation ici. En gros il faut absolument que tu démarre d'abord depuis le CD... mais la doc ne parle pas de Release keys...


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Avril 2005)

j'utilise pas mais tu as une fonction recherche qui donne des résultats intéressants comme celui-là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93438


----------



## HoNNiX (29 Avril 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise pas mais tu as une fonction recherche qui donne des résultats intéressants comme celui-là
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93438



merci mais ca ne repond pas a mon probléme


----------



## HoNNiX (29 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> 
> Bon je n'utilise pas YellowDog, mais j'ai trouvé la doc d'installation ici. En gros il faut absolument que tu démarre d'abord depuis le CD... mais la doc ne parle pas de Release keys...



j'ai suivi pas à pas cette doc pour l'installation


----------



## Yakamya (30 Avril 2005)

J'ai le meme problème avec mon Powermac G5 mais pour l'installation de Mandrake....
ecran blanc avec memory error et relase key


----------



## HoNNiX (23 Mai 2005)

j'ai fini par trouvé : au démarrage au lieu de laisser la sequence de boot continuer automatiquement, a l'ecran noir il faut taper install-g5 et ca fonctionne


----------



## Yakamya (25 Mai 2005)

merci


----------



## HoNNiX (27 Mai 2005)

par contre moi ca bloque toujour au cd3 : il me dit qu'il manque des package, je vais tentez une install minimum au lieu de full


----------

